# Your take on the second Canon EOS R body



## killswitch (Sep 10, 2018)

I am excited about the new Canon EOS R, and hopefully they will resolve the continuous Eye-AF tracking with a firmware update as posted by CR. I am curious what you folks feel the second body (that is expected to be announced in the coming months???) going to look like in terms of features and ergonomics as a still photography camera?

Do you feel/guesstimate any of these features are highly likely/unlikely to make its way into the next body based on past releases, and articles/patents posted related to Canon mirror-less camera system, and given current market and competition like that of Nikon/Sony (Z7 and A7R III)?

1) Joystick like 5D3/5D4?
2) Same AF system as the first body?
3) Faster AF/Eye-AF processing than the first body?
4) Second SD card slot?
5) Wheel (like the 5D3/5D4) on the back of the camera instead of the direction pad like the first body?
6) Higher or lower mega-pixel sensor?
7) IBIS ?
8) Additional dial or replace the on/off dial with something more useful (i personally feel that was a big waste of precious real-estate).
9) Same body as the first one, slightly modified (better sealing) and or slightly beefier?
10) $3100-3200 price point?

I am still using my 5D3 and surely going to switch to and order the EOS R or the second one (if it has significant difference in terms of ergonomics).


----------



## pj1974 (Sep 10, 2018)

Yes, I've been thinking about this since the specs of the EOS R came to light... (about a week ago ha ha!). So, my guesstimates of what may be included in a higher end EOS R body, are as follows... 

1) Joystick selector (due to slightly larger body)
2) Better AF system (faster and better at tracking)
3) Improved Eye-AF algorithm
4) Second memory card slot, possibly 2 different formats
5) unsure about the wheel (I do like the wheels on most DSLRs)
6) About 40 mega-pixel sensor
7) IBIS - I don't know where Canon's going on this, but I hope so!
8) Yes, hopefully a more usable dial (probably a 2nd function dial on the top left)
(I agree with you, the current on/off dial is a waste of precious real-estate). After getting used to it, I really like the function dial on my M5!
9) Different body better sealing, slightly beefier, and a few more buttons
10) $3500-$3700 USD

A few additional aspects / specs (additional to the original list) that I believe will be improved on the higher end model:
11) FPS at 6-8 fps (for full AF/AE where current EOS R is at a pedestrian 3FPS!), and 10-12FPS without continuous AF
12) Same basic electronic view finder specs, but might have 1 or 2 more tricks up its sleeve (e.g. multi dimensional electronic level, etc)
13) Can use Speedlites's AF assist light
14) Wireless / radio remote speedlite triggering (possibly!)
15) Additional CPU that allows for: faster buffer clearing, less laggy use of AF pad touchscreen, etc
16) Superior video specs (mainly 4K not cropped as significantly, and higher Frame rate / more bit rate options)

Aspects / specs that I believe will be the same:
17) Low light AF and AE ability
18) Ability to AF with f/11
19) Mount and mount control ring
20) Battery / battery life

I have a few Canon APS-C DSLRs (including the 7D and 80D) and a Canon M5... and have always had plenty of reasons *not *to go FF.
However the future of Canon EOS R mirrorless bodies could provide the first real temptation for me to also get a full frame... let's see what is in store!

PJ


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 10, 2018)

I hope not, but they might do what they did with the M5.
Bring out a cheaper version with better specs! (M50)

However I think Canon will wait at least 6 months before they bring out a second body.


----------



## zim (Sep 10, 2018)

I get the feeling that the body design is pretty much set in stone for any other variants.
I was very dubious about that touch slider control in bad cold/wet weather, gloved hands? No way Canon didn't consider that though.
On reflection I wouldn't go wishing for those old controls back too soon until you try the new layout.


----------



## killswitch (Sep 11, 2018)

Any guess if the next body is few months away from being announced or do you folks feel it will be over 6 months, during the next major event?


----------



## slclick (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm not so sure the M50 has better specs than the M5.


----------



## aa_angus (Sep 12, 2018)

It won’t have a joystick, that would be too slow. Drag AF is a 100,000 times more responsive and isn’t a step backwards.


----------



## killswitch (Sep 12, 2018)

I haven’t used the APS-C mirrorless from canon and it’s touchscreen AF. Anyone had any issue selecting/reaching AF points on the left most corner using the thumb on the touchscreen while viewing through the viewfinder?


----------



## aa_angus (Sep 12, 2018)

killswitch said:


> I haven’t used the APS-C mirrorless from canon and it’s touchscreen AF. Anyone had any issue selecting/reaching AF points on the left most corner using the thumb on the touchscreen while viewing through the viewfinder?



I'm 99% sure you can limit AF point selection to the upper right corner of the LCD, thus allowing you access to all AF points.


----------



## fullstop (Sep 12, 2018)

slclick said:


> I'm not so sure the M50 has better specs than the M5.



it does.


----------



## fullstop (Sep 12, 2018)

aa_angus said:


> It won’t have a joystick, that would be too slow. Drag AF is a 100,000 times more responsive and isn’t a step backwards.



both systems work. no problem using a "joystick" to select from any number of AF points. selection is not moving one by one, it is a continuous "cursor movement" as long as joystick is pressed. no difference in that respect to touch-drag. 

but in reality both methods are less than optimal while looking through viewfinder. optimal would be 2018 standards Eye Control AF - double blink while looking at point in scene iyou want camera to focus on ("one-shot AF") or double blink on a moving subject AF shall focus and track ("servo- AF") - ofc with no need to manually switch between those modes. And without having to set up one of umpteen "use cases" beforehand somewhete deep in the custom menus. Canon should finally make AI-AF mode worthy of its moniker.


----------



## fullstop (Sep 12, 2018)

price: higher end EOS R body will likely be USD 3999 MSRP = 500 more than 5D4 - irrespective of specific specs.

timing: before photokina 2019. late March/ early April.


----------



## killswitch (Sep 12, 2018)

fullstop said:


> price: higher end EOS R body will likely be USD 3999 MSRP = 500 more than 5D4 - irrespective of specific specs.
> 
> timing: before photokina 2019. late March/ early April.



Pre-order on the EOS R just opened up...so tempting! Yikes on the guesstimate pricing on the second body. I guess they are positioning these mirrorless between 6D-5D-1D series =|


----------



## Talys (Sep 12, 2018)

In my opinion, there will be 3 more FF mirrorless bodies above EOS R within the next 3 years:
- High Resolution version in a body similar to EOS R at about the current price of 5D4. It probably won't exceed 6fps.
- High end enthusiast version in a similar body to EOS R, clearly superior to 5D4, slightly more expensive than 5D4.
- Pro version to replace 1DXII At 1DX2+ prices

In addition, I think there will also be a higher end APSC mirrorless that has the look, feel, size, and featureset of R, but that mounts EFM lenses and adapted EFS.

I believe that many of these will have most of the features that you list(dials, joysticks, second SD Slot, etc), with the notable exception of IBIS -- Canon will come around to it eventually, but I don't think it will be that soon.


----------



## canonmike (Sep 27, 2018)

zim said:


> I get the feeling that the body design is pretty much set in stone for any other variants.
> I was very dubious about that touch slider control in bad cold/wet weather, gloved hands? No way Canon didn't consider that though.
> On reflection I wouldn't go wishing for those old controls back too soon until you try the new layout.


Some very good points.


----------

